# Hill Country/Backyard photos



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

Before I post these photos let me say that they are not close to the quality that I've viewed for years here on this forum. My wife and I just moved down here to Uvalde so I thought a new camera would be just the thing to bring along on our evening drives after work. Some of the photos are from our backyard and some are from the many county roads in our area. We have a lot to learn about photography without a doubt but we are having fun just pointing and shooting. Our camera is a Canon EOS Rebel T3 with a Tamron 70X300 lens. Any tips or critiques are welcomed. We are loving the hill country and the evening drives are great stress relief and are good for the soul. Take Care, Baker


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

More photos!!


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

More photos!!!


----------



## sboudreaux (May 22, 2008)

Great Pictures!


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Really good start! All I can say is take as many photos as you can! Also the internet can be your best buddy on tips and tricks, just google, Canon T3 and you'll get a ton of good info.


----------



## elkhunter49 (Jun 7, 2004)

A few more and last but not least it's Lucy the wonder dog. My old JRT is every squirrels worst nightmare !!!!


----------



## TexasBoy79 (Jan 5, 2009)

Nice photos.


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

Nice pics and a couple of those axis bucks aint too shabby either.


----------



## griz (Jan 9, 2006)

*Nice*

I keep looking for some axis deer around my place. Saw them last year but none so far this year. Nice shots.

Griz


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Great pics, nice Axis..


----------

